# Long Train Runnin' - Photograph



## Shanghai (Nov 16, 2009)

Here's our Stephen and his train. Looks like a well qualified Engineer!!


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 16, 2009)

His enjoyment of toys never ceases to amaze me. One day he might get lucky enough to get in to the real thing.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Nov 16, 2009)

Very cool.

We're lucky enough to live close to 2 live steam miniature roads.

Golden Gate Live Steamers

Train Town, Sonoma.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Nov 20, 2009)

:lol: it took me 4 days to find a thread about me I am slipping :lol: here is the locomotive i have the honor of running. Luckily a little larger then pictured above. I thought you really caught me at the PCRR since I know you are from NJ. I was thinking you should have at least said hi I would have gotten you a cab ride 






Its a narrow gauge GE 25 ton switcher built in 1942. A little bigger then the first shot although not steam.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Nov 21, 2009)

Although on occasion (once) I got no where near close to running an Acela :lol:






As you can see my ID clearly states I am fully qualified.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 21, 2009)

That's why there were all those flashing lights - to warn people! 

I think there were flashing lights all the way to California! :lol:


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Nov 21, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> That's why there were all those flashing lights - to warn people!
> I think there were flashing lights all the way to California! :lol:


:lol: :lol: Its okay all 9 Class I RRs have my picture in every locker room in every crew base. I am banned from every mile of mainline track, and any train I'm on should be delayed at every opportunity.

I just can't win.


----------



## DET63 (Nov 21, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > That's why there were all those flashing lights - to warn people!
> ...


I think I've seen a few of those pictures . . . at the post office!


----------



## Shanghai (Nov 21, 2009)

Hello Stephen,

If I had seen you I would have asked for a ride in the cab!!

Where is your engine?

Have you parked it for the winter?


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Nov 21, 2009)

Shanghai said:


> Hello Stephen,If I had seen you I would have asked for a ride in the cab!!
> 
> Where is your engine?
> 
> Have you parked it for the winter?


I run with New Jersey Museum of Transportation in Farmingdale, NJ. We are running every weekend until christmas.

Our site is Here we run saturday and sunday noon to 4. Trains leave every half hour.


----------

